# Suspension Mods



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

front and read strut bars, iirc whiteline has them for us. other then that i dont think there is anything else.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, ordered those too. I just wasn't sure if I needed a camber kit or strut bushings and such like most other cars I've had. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

